
Powershell Payload Delivery via DNS Using Invoke-PowerCloud - el_duderino
https://how.ired.team/offensive-security-experiments/payload-delivery-via-dns-using-invoke-powercloud
======
jaytaylor
Cool implementation of a covert channel [0]. I always love seeing these.

In the past I used IRC channel topics to encode cryptographically signed
messages which are readable by clients without them ever having to join the
channels (they used an IRC channel topic query cmd). This had the nice
property that I never had to know or care who read the messages.

The tail end of each channel topic pointed to the next channel to query. It
worked nicely for securely sharing info without a SPOF.

Thanks for sharing this. The level of novelty remains high for me!

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Covert_channel](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Covert_channel)

